# So, Who is currently using peptides ?



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

How long have you been on them ?

What are your opinions ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Only an idiot would... Morning


----------



## AlphaIg (Mar 9, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Only an idiot would... Morning [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Why so?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

been on tb500 for 2 months if that counts......feel great.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

AlphaIg said:


> Why so?


 Bad for your stomach

Useless on my mind

And halve as good as proper gear...

Why are selling ?

because they are legal


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> And halve as good as proper gear...


 But you would run peptides as well as gear right?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> But you would run peptides as well as gear right?


 Never.. Why would I?

Can get all the proper gear I want


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

I've done a couple of weekly bouts I find it hard to strictly stick to 6 extra jabs eod using ghrp6 cjc , for the short term I ran it hunger massively increased almost like having the munchies, full dinner plates wouldn't touch the sides, it became tiresome stopping the carbs for an hour to jab then wait again, I've got around 4 months sitting in my fridge aswel I may do 2 eod soon


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm running (mod/ghrp) and have been for past 4 months or so. Opinions, hmmm. Honestly, I'm not sure, there certainly aren't any big effects, and the small ones are arguable.

bpc157 did work, but upon ceasing, symptoms came back.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Bad for your stomach
> 
> Useless on my mind
> 
> ...


 Man, please say something more constructive. I used to see more funny posts about you lol

Lot of guys there like peps, as me. Its cheap and better for your buck as fake hgh. BPC157 works very well for healing. CJC/GHRP works very well too for sleeping, skin, well being, on pct etc...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

supertesty said:


> Man, please say something more constructive. I used to see more funny posts about you lol
> 
> Lot of guys there like peps, as me. Its cheap and better for your buck as fake hgh. BPC157 works very well for healing. CJC/GHRP works very well too for sleeping, skin, well being, on pct etc...


 Weak gear s**t results...

Bet you look the same after 3 months in that...and no liver left


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Weak gear s**t results...
> 
> Bet you look the same after 3 months in that...and no liver left


 It's not gear, it doesn't work the same and can never be compared to gear.

Peptides do not pass through the liver :confused1: If anything peptides are likely to repair any damage done to the liver by AAS

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15242989


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Frandeman said:


> Weak gear s**t results...
> 
> Bet you look the same after 3 months in that...and no liver left


 wow you really don't like peptides or have a clue to what they do? maybe you should steer clear of posting in this section


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Been on ipamorelin and mod for a while now .

I don't expect them to work like gear , but they do what I want of them .

Can sometimes feel a bit like a human pin cushion !


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Weak gear s**t results...
> 
> Bet you look the same after 3 months in that...and no liver left


 You're adorable. Go back to school kid


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I must admit I'm clueless


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

well i can honestly say ive been using ghrp2 alone since the start of feb and i feel good sleeping better and no pains i had before i am using 800mg of test along side it and just added MOD im feeling well,im taking this mainly for anti aging and the odd pains due to work ect


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> I've done a couple of weekly bouts I find it hard to strictly stick to 6 extra jabs eod using ghrp6 cjc , for the short term I ran it hunger massively increased almost like having the munchies, full dinner plates wouldn't touch the sides, it became tiresome stopping the carbs for an hour to jab then wait again, I've got around 4 months sitting in my fridge aswel I may do 2 eod soon


 Yeah I bought a few months worth stuck to it for about a month but started forgetting to pin or just not wanting to as I was pinning areas that were painful from too much pins.

Using up the rest by taking big doses once a day or even less, as I keep forgetting even once a day. The diminishing returns of big doses prob mean I'm wasting alot but it's better than nothing.

One big dose pre bed followed by a big snack when the munchies kick in is still giving me great sleep quality and great muscle recovery.

GHRP2 and MOD GRF.

Probably try again at some but I'll wait till I hit some sort of plateau on gear alone. I probably don't really need it ATM I was just curious.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

seems ipam is the one to go with

just difficult finding a trustworthy source


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Not really mate use

peptidesuk.com

Trustworthy mate ad you get everything you need


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Bad for your stomach
> 
> Useless on my mind
> 
> ...


 It's not supposed to be gear.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

0161M said:


> seems ipam is the one to go with
> 
> just difficult finding a trustworthy source


 Peptides uk I think I bought mine from. I was thinking the other day why am I not as shredded as I was the last time I dieted and the only difference is not using peptides this time. I honestly think they're worth using. But of a pain pinning 3 times a day but if you're dieting and want that extra freaky shred, I think they do the job. Ghrp 2 and cjc no dac I used.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Drew27 said:


> Not really mate use
> 
> peptidesuk.com
> 
> Trustworthy mate ad you get everything you need


 Thanks

What were your results


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

sen said:


> Peptides uk I think I bought mine from. I was thinking the other day why am I not as shredded as I was the last time I dieted and the only difference is not using peptides this time. I honestly think they're worth using. But of a pain pinning 3 times a day but if you're dieting and want that extra freaky shred, I think they do the job. Ghrp 2 and cjc no dac I used.


 How is it possible to diet with the hunger from the ghrp 2

I realise it isnt as bad as ghrp 6 but many people still report serious hunger


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I use

Rp6 and cjc(no dac) in conjunction with Hgh.

Personally I find them great. Injury repair is very good as is recovery aid.

Fat loss too although I find i get a little bloat.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd like to try tb500 for injury repair next time I make a Bobo and gift something I'll give it a go


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

0161M said:


> How is it possible to diet with the hunger from the ghrp 2
> 
> I realise it isnt as bad as ghrp 6 but many people still report serious hunger


 It did nothing to my appetite mate. I've read ghrp 6 does but never heard of it with 2.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Rp2 does not effect hunger

Rp6 is the bugger that makes you starving. At least for me.

Also I found the 3 pins a day to much but found a single dose in the morning and double at dinner worked just as well.

Add in Hgh frag for fast loss too and your on a winner


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Peptides are great.

My fave stack is GHRP2 and CJC W/O DAC. Have run this at saturation dose 5 times a day with 2iu of HGH piggy backing the pulse with great effect before.

BPC157 has completely cured my golfers elbow (similar to tennis elbow for those that don't know).

Peptides definitely have their benefits, and I for one will run them at certain points of the year.


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

0161M said:


> Thanks
> 
> What were your results


 Better sleep ,

look a bit leaner even though I'm not eating in a call dedicate I do fasted cardio after my morn pin 2xweekly .

main reason in sleep ad recovery . I do notice a huge difference in both for me. My job leves me a bit worn out at times .


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

0161M said:


> How is it possible to diet with the hunger from the ghrp 2
> 
> I realise it isnt as bad as ghrp 6 but many people still report serious hunger


 Hunger effects everyone differently. Also, just use ipam as your ghrp and that's your problem solved!!!


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

I like the ghrp2 but since adding mod I have felt awfull stopped it and no issues as yet was having bright red and hot face and feeling real dodgy most the day twitching a bit like anxiety effect/highland pressure will stuck to rp2 3 times a day.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Drew27 said:


> Not really mate use
> 
> peptidesuk.com
> 
> Trustworthy mate ad you get everything you need


 Purepeptidesuk.com - Highly recommended. Good service, always


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> Purepeptidesuk.com - Highly recommended. Good service, always


 Why are they highly recommended ?

Who else have you tried ?


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Peptides are great.
> 
> My fave stack is GHRP2 and CJC W/O DAC. Have run this at saturation dose 5 times a day with 2iu of HGH piggy backing the pulse with great effect before.
> 
> ...


 this


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

ran tb500 with great success!!

Also ran ghrp/mod grf - as others said though it was a lil too much pinning 5times a day. stashing it in tuplewear in work fridge so i can take it 5times a day.

I


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

southern research co or Datbtrue peps where very good.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

herc said:


> ran tb500 with great success!!
> 
> Also ran ghrp/mod grf - as others said though it was a lil too much pinning 5times a day. stashing it in tuplewear in work fridge so i can take it 5times a day.
> 
> I


 I have a cooler bag I put my lunch in, which fits inside my briefcase peptides with me wherever I am.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Simon 88 said:


> I have a cooler bag I put my lunch in, which fits inside my briefcase peptides with me wherever I am.


 Had that also when I ran HGH years ago but was never overly confident in it.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

herc said:


> Had that also when I ran HGH years ago but was never overly confident in it.


 Really I use the left over muscle food freezer gel bags when I get my meat delivered, they stay cold for like 24-36hours.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Im pretty sure im going to order from these

http://www.uk-peptides.com/

Theyre the only company who appear on the review site

The reviews are very vague and basic though, no detail

Anyone on here give any feedback ?


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

bumpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

bumping on the hour, every hour


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Frandeman said:


> I must admit I'm clueless


 I think you have prohormones and peptides mixed up dude.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

[email protected] it ive just bought from uk-peptides

Will leave a review on the effectiveness of the products


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

0161M said:


> [email protected] it ive just bought from uk-peptides
> 
> Will leave a review on the effectiveness of the products


 what have you ordered mate im very interested in peps myself


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Mergal said:


> what have you ordered mate im very interested in peps myself


 Mod grf

Ghrp 2

Ipam

Paranoid about that site though. Paid my money and had no response

Hmmmmm


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

i personally use uk-peps a lot 0161M, give them a email or a phone they always get back to me.

Currently running GHRP2 & CJC MOD GRF, in the past ive ran TB500 for 2 months really good stuff if you have a niggling injury


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Purepeptidesuk


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Drew27 said:


> Not really mate use
> 
> peptidesuk.com
> 
> Trustworthy mate ad you get everything you need


 have you personally used peptidesuk.com ?


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

gymfreak2010 said:


> have you personally used peptidesuk.com ?


 Yep , am currently and just put a new order in today . They have box ad tb500 on sale also . Follow them on fb . Had ipamorelin on discount last month or jan .


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Drew27 said:


> Yep , am currently and just put a new order in today . They have box ad tb500 on sale also . Follow them on fb . Had ipamorelin on discount last month or jan .


 cheers bud


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

This might sound daft but I also like the fact when you buy the bundle you have bac water left over . So if you buy odds and ends you have water to use


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Purepeptidesuk


 wasnt this the one people where saying steer clear as they had products that didnt make sense?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

gymfreak2010 said:


> have you personally used peptidesuk.com ?


 All the time now. Perfectly reliable for me


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

I think it's just all a gamble

Just buy from whoever and roll the dice that you get quality stuff


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Dave_shorts said:


> All the time now. Perfectly reliable for me


 cool, cheers dave


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

i seen a another peptide site that make their own blends up and give them a jazzy names and declare that it is a exclusive new peptide like Epitalon and Tb500 i think they used the name Epi beta :/

very good marketing for newbies with peptides,

everyone will have their choice of supplier but i think the main points is customer service, high quality products and when i order something i want it as soon as possible so fast delivery.


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thing is I think some people try and rate peptides by the sides . Personally for me that's a bit mad .

Have re read your question , I think it was a different company you mean that done the quad blend .


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

0161M said:


> Why are they highly recommended ?
> 
> Who else have you tried ?


 Because I use them and I like the results.

I don't need to try anyone else as I am happy with the service, the product and the results.

Your questions are a little paranoid.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

i am definitely paranoid about the whole thing lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Mergal said:


> wasnt this the one people where saying steer clear as they had products that didnt make sense?


 No, that was ukpeptides as they do a peptide blend


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Many sites do blends

Just like steroid blends


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

0161M said:


> I think it's just all a gamble
> 
> *Just buy from whoever* and roll the dice that you get quality stuff


 No wonder you're paranoid fella. I'm not sure I'd be happy doing it this way and hoping for the best. I work and study hard. It costs a packet to rent in London so my hard earned cash needs to be wisely spent. Research, research, research and then maybe you'll find somewhere that you know won't leave you hoping for the best (especially when it comes to injecting something into your system)


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> No wonder you're paranoid fella. I'm not sure I'd be happy doing it this way and hoping for the best. I work and study hard. It costs a packet to rent in London so my hard earned cash needs to be wisely spent. Research, research, research and then maybe you'll find somewhere that you know won't leave you hoping for the best (especially when it comes to injecting something into your system)


 Its all a gamble

Im pretty sure all the peptide sites just lie when they say american made and what not

They all just want a good profit so will all probably order from China same raws supplier etc

I know the good places like Dat etc but there are rumors about him too

End of the day you cant trust any of them


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

0161M said:


> Its all a gamble
> 
> Im pretty sure all the peptide sites just lie when they say american made and what not
> 
> ...


 What rumours? It doesn't mean anything unless it's backed up with evidence mate.

You're pretty sure peptide sites lie? That sounds a solid case for truth. "Pretty sure" is not enough.

If you feel you can trust them maybe using peptides isn't for you.

I know I'm not gambling or being seen off by my choice of online peptide company.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

2 shots of GHRP 2 and MOD GRF 1-29 ED, some GH as well, 2 shots of peps is about the most i can be arsed to do.

I use toms, i cant help feeling there not as good this time as i have had in the past but there you go, i will still use toms, it may just be me.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Purepeptidesuk


 This ^^^^


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

0161M said:


> Mod grf
> 
> Ghrp 2
> 
> ...


 Mate, some companies have a "Order before 2-00pm (this is an example) and we will send out the same day" message when it comes to ordering. They might not have responded because you ordered after a certain time.

chill out


----------



## Bengrim (Mar 14, 2016)

Dave_shorts said:


> All the time now. Perfectly reliable for me


 I use peptides-uk everytime too.

Correct quality for the price, tried IGF LR3 and DESprefer the DES,had a full muscle aspect and very hard congestion with it,

- GHRP6 and Mod GRF 3 times daily (100mcg/shot each, or GHRP2 or IPAMORELIN instead GHRP6).

Used them 2x 8 weeks,when off from HGH.

Will give a try to follistatin one day...


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

I order from Ukpeptides.com they have a great service and very responsive been using there rp2 1St time round for me so no idea but all my aches and pains are gone and sleep better I did buy some Mod to go with it but made me feel very ill like high BP and anxiety feelings so still got that sat in fridge don't think I'll.ise it so just doin rp2 x3 a day


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

0161M said:


> Many sites do blends
> 
> Just like steroid blends


 This isn't a good thing when it concerns peptides. That is the point we're trying to make.

Nothing like steroid blends.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

sniper83 said:


> I order from Ukpeptides.com they have a great service and very responsive been using there rp2 1St time round for me so no idea but all my aches and pains are gone and sleep better I did buy some Mod to go with it but made me feel very ill like high BP and anxiety feelings so still got that sat in fridge don't think I'll.ise it so just doin rp2 x3 a day


 Sniper did you feel high BP and anxiety feelings on you first pin of the day on GHRP2 and MOD ? this may just have been the Gherlin, "Hunger Hormone" also known as the Lenomorelin, i've never heard of this effect of HB and anxiety from MOD GRF as this is a very low spike but graduale.

i do understand everyone reacts different to peptides, as some of my friends do not even get any effects from peptides. i find it really difficult on a morning as my hunger takes over and i fell very faint the fasted cardio doesn't help loll



0161M said:


> Its all a gamble
> 
> Im pretty sure all the peptide sites just lie when they say american made and what not
> 
> ...


 have you got any feedback yet llol or still waiting?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ive used peps quite a few times. everything from chinese to Toms. I still use toms stuff now even if its just MT2. 5mg MT2 off toms is so much better than anything else out there.

they are definitly worth while ime


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Peptideuk do a combo package of 10mg ipam and mod

i use these but i get my hgh fragment from av off datbtrue forum


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ivan85 said:


> Sniper did you feel high BP and anxiety feelings on you first pin of the day on GHRP2 and MOD ? this may just have been the Gherlin, "Hunger Hormone" also known as the Lenomorelin, i've never heard of this effect of HB and anxiety from MOD GRF as this is a very low spike but graduale.
> 
> i do understand everyone reacts different to peptides, as some of my friends do not even get any effects from peptides. i find it really difficult on a morning as my hunger takes over and i fell very faint the fasted cardio doesn't help loll
> 
> have you got any feedback yet llol or still waiting?


 Hi mate yes 1St and 2nd day I was only adding it once per day felt no hunger mate but when I was doing things like changing a bulb on my car my face was red hot and anxiety feelings this was hours after the jab mate same again next day felt awfull had to lay down was getting strange feelings in my chest and left arm not good I can say that bot had it since.only had 2jabs left it in fridge don't think I'll do it again just sticking to ghrp2


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sniper83 said:


> Hi mate yes 1St and 2nd day I was only adding it once per day felt no hunger mate but when I was doing things like changing a bulb on my car my face was red hot and anxiety feelings this was hours after the jab mate same again next day felt awfull had to lay down was getting strange feelings in my chest and left arm not good I can say that bot had it since.only had 2jabs left it in fridge don't think I'll do it again just sticking to ghrp2


 What dose caused this mate?


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

biglbs said:


> What dose caused this mate?


 100mcg mod and 100mcg rp2 all in same pin.felt like utter s**t made me quite all night in house as I was trying to control my feelings


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sniper83 said:


> 100mcg mod and 100mcg rp2 all in same pin.felt like utter s**t made me quite all night in house as I was trying to control my feelings


 Bloody hell,that sucks,sounded like a 500mcg reaction...


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Bloody hell,that sucks,sounded like a 500mcg reaction...


 No idea mate but have read other people had similar feelings I thought my head was going to blow man lol..I'm feeling OK on rp2 anyway good sleep and feeling full.sounds daft but when I was sorting me.bulb out on me car had to come in and splash cold.water all over me face and neck and lay down was tht bad


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys if you get a reaction like that then lower the dose


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

I dropped the dose of mod to 50mcg and have been fine that 100mcg just blew my head off lol.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Using Mod GRF 1-29 and Ipam

Subtle effects but good.

Tried GHRP2 but didn't get on with it - possibly disturbed my sleep a little.

Jab twice a day, pre-bed and upon waking.

Use purepeptidesuk and good service and no issues.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

So i was being overly paranoid and the stuff did arrive. I was sure i had been scammed

I reconstituted the vials. There were some floating bits in them but they disappeared once i rolled the vial between my fingers for around a minute

I messed up on my doses the first batch i made up. I wanted 50mcg per jab but made them up at 100mcg. I used 2 pins at 100mcg, noticed 0 effects. Not sure im meant to get any reaction anyway

Ive fixed the dose to 50mcg now, dosed that 4 times yesterday. The only effect i noticed was i felt extra thirsty and had dry mouth

Night number 2 tonight.

Soon as i see any results or side effects i will update

Saturation dose is 70mcg for me so im going to bump it up to that once these doses i have already mixed up and frozen have been used


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you have to understand that you will not get instant results with peptides just like with GH it takes times to see results


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> you have to understand that you will not get instant results with peptides just like with GH it takes times to see results


 Oh i know that

by effects i mean like carpal tunnel or any side effect to show me what i am taking is what i think it is


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

0161M said:


> Oh i know that
> 
> by effects i mean like carpal tunnel or any side effect to show me what i am taking is what i think it is


 Side don't mean it's real. They are sides. Nothing more. Nothing less. In fact, side effects shouldn't be something you want.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

0161M said:


> Oh i know that
> 
> by effects i mean like carpal tunnel or any side effect to show me what i am taking is what i think it is


 The side effects of using the appropriate amount for your body is fat loss and some lean tissue growth better sleep and skin

Carpet tunnel syndrome is an indicator that you are retaining to much water and thus depressing the nerve endings into your fingers


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

0161M said:


> Oh i know that
> 
> by effects i mean like carpal tunnel or any side effect to show me what i am taking is what i think it is


 peptides affect different people in different ways - some may have sides, others may not, or one may have different sides from the same peptide at a different point in time, much depending on diet, body mass, training, other supplements - the list of potential contributing factors can seem endless.

you should stick with the peptides even though you may doubt them at first, you should start seeing some signs of benefits within the four week mark. i've used the source you got them from and i know this stuff works. deep sleep and vivid dreams are the first thing i noticed + the hunger.

my main goals when taking peptides is to reach fat loss and lean muscle growth and as Pscarb says this take time but the gains wont disappear once you finish your peptide cycle unlike AAS..


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm doing well on these I felt awfull on 100mcg mod but since halfing that no issues feeling good all round,sleep is very good it's very deep and often wake up early before my alarm feeling refreshed.And can't really get fat I eat ice cream and mcdonalds nearly everyday and still stay lean.ive been on since Feb and will continue these upto my holiday in September. I jab it 3 times a day.


----------

